# Im in love



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2013)

with trenbolone ....bahahaha for all u guys that never used it...grow a pair and try it...Its fukin amazing


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh, I thought this was going to be another post about me.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

I almost fell off my chair! Damn buns.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah..tren is the icing on the cake


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2013)

Have a couple of vials of A that I will probably start in January.  Will be my first time with it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2013)

the night sweats are nothing compare to DNP..Im gaining without eating heavy and losing belly fat fast with no cardio..strong as i ever been too


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the night sweats are nothing compare to DNP..Im gaining without eating heavy and losing belly fat fast with no cardio..strong as i ever been too



Pics or it didn't happen! LOL!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! LOL!



ive seen...it happened


----------



## Azog (Dec 5, 2013)

Tren is p ****ing awesome!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

I need a .22 filter. Have a few bottles of tren that I need to filter and gonna blast that after I sort out this trt. Love it. Just hate the cough


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

I have not experienced any cough or night sweats.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah...the cough sucks.


BB feel free to text me when that cough comes...remember ..dont panic and breath through your nose, if possible stick your head in your freezer


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> yeah...the cough sucks.
> 
> 
> BB feel free to text me when that cough comes...remember ..dont panic and breath through your nose, if possible stick your head in your freezer



The cough is that bad? That you could possibly panic?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> yeah...the cough sucks.
> 
> 
> BB feel free to text me when that cough comes...remember ..dont panic and breath through your nose, if possible stick your head in your freezer



Yeah...if you've never had the experience, you will think you are dying when that feeling overwhelms your chest.  Never heard of the freezer trick.  What I do is simple:  I curl up like a fetus in its mother's womb....I call it, the fetal position.  It works, and it doesn't look weird when your girl or the in-laws walk up on you while doing it while hacking up a lung.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> The cough is that bad? That you could possibly panic?



some people actually claim when the cough comes they think they are gonna die..or pass out in the least.

for me it was scary the first time..


also the "tren cough" can come while injecting test as well


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2013)

I fear no sides or cough


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2013)

Now I'm scared


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

Not everyone experiences these sides. I'm on 800 mg's a week and no cough


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 5, 2013)

Week 3 of Tren - bench up 20lb, pullups up by 2 reps, cardio completely destroyed. Love it.....


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2013)

On a serious note, I'm running 600 Test Cyp and 420 Deca.  I'm going to give that a full month to settle and to fully back into my on-cycle routine.  When I do add the tren A in, I'm thinking 100mg EOD.  This will be my first time with tren so I welcome all opinions


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm calling you out, I want result pics....I've seen what tren does when used properly and it shreds you the fuuk out...so yea, I want pics!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 5, 2013)

I will be trying it soon.
My coach suggested I try npp first.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 5, 2013)

Been there, done that (tren). Never experienced the cough. Night sweats, yes. Strength increase and fat loss, yes. 

Presently bulking on test & deca. Will switch back to tren in the spring when I cut.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2013)

I wasn't impressed with tren a... was strong but gains were better on tdd..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> also the "tren cough" can come while injecting test as well



True story. I have gotten it from test e and test no ester as well.  Which makes me think it's not the tren is some sort of irritant but it's either an impurity in the gear or an oil embolism.  H junkies get it too. I think it's called cotton fever?


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not going to lie, I am jealous. The only thing holding me back is the cardiovascular effects of the drugs, but that in itself is enough to keep me away. I know it's temporary, but even 2 months would kill me. Other than that, none of the sides sound so terrible. My friend has been cycling tren since he started using, and besides feeling like shit all the time, he wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

shenky said:


> I'm not going to lie, I am jealous. The only thing holding me back is the cardiovascular effects of the drugs, but that in itself is enough to keep me away. I know it's temporary, but even 2 months would kill me. Other than that, none of the sides sound so terrible. My friend has been cycling tren since he started using, and besides feeling like shit all the time, he wouldn't have it any other way



There are several cases I've seen where ppl were able to minimize cardiovascular sides and maintain most of their capacity.  It's rare I admit but can possibly be done with a few tricks. If you change your mind and decide to try it out you could always try tren a and that way if the cardio sides are too much for you, recovery will be quicker than with the enanthate ester


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> There are several cases I've seen where ppl were able to minimize cardiovascular sides and maintain most of their capacity.  It's rare I admit but can possibly be done with a few tricks. If you change your mind and decide to try it out you could always try tren a and that way if the cardio sides are too much for you, recovery will be quicker than with the enanthate ester


 
out of curiosity, what were those tricks?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

shenky said:


> out of curiosity, what were those tricks?



They're in my copy of Anabolics 10th ed so I'll reference them later but off the top of my head anything that helps your lipid profile will be of some help ie fish oil, plant sterols, fiber but mainly insoluble fiber, etc. There are a few more I'll get for you tonight.

Edit* it was just a thought if you did want to run it and experiment


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> They're in my copy of Anabolics 10th ed so I'll reference them later but off the top of my head anything that helps your lipid profile will be of some help ie fish oil, plant sterols, fiber but mainly insoluble fiber, etc. There are a few more I'll get for you tonight.
> 
> Edit* it was just a thought if you did want to run it and experiment



Right-o. Maybe later in life. I'm at a point right now where it's not needed. I'm a man of habit, so if I find a drug that works for me, I'll be of the mind to stick with it. My next go is a deca cycle, and if it's as successful as I believe it will be, it will likely be my third and fourth cycle as well. Because of the duration of deca cycles and the difficulty of recovering, I don't see myself cycling for a full year afterward.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

I am in the process of replacing my Halotestin habit with tren.  Halo is impossible to reliably find....you can end up with winstrol in a heartbeat.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 5, 2013)

never  got  the  cough..... but  im on  bed  rest  for a flu  and  every  cough  feels  like  my  lungs  are  gona come out of  my eyes.
trensomnia....I  live  with it.    maybe i  need to  up  my  moderate  dose.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> True story. I have gotten it from test e and test no ester as well.  Which makes me think it's not the tren is some sort of irritant but it's either an impurity in the gear or an oil embolism.  H junkies get it too. I think it's called cotton fever?



Cotton fever is from injecting a cotton fiber from your filter into your vein. Probably one of the most excruciating things I've gone through. You're burning up and sweating but horrible chills. A pounding headache that migraines can't touch. Body aches. It ****ing sucks. First time I got it I wanted to stick a gun in my mouth. Doesn't go away for around 8-10 hours. I definitely don't miss that ****ing life.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 5, 2013)

shenky said:


> I'm not going to lie, I am jealous. The only thing holding me back is the cardiovascular effects of the drugs, but that in itself is enough to keep me away. I know it's temporary, but even 2 months would kill me. Other than that, none of the sides sound so terrible. My friend has been cycling tren since he started using, and besides feeling like shit all the time, he wouldn't have it any other way



I've kind of found my sweet spot with tren. I've ran around 600mg of ace all the way down to 200 mg of e. If I stay at 300mg of e, the only sides I get are night sweats. Cardio isn't effected at all. I just came off that cycle 3 weeks ago and was doing 4 20-30 min HIIT plus 30-40 min steady state sessions and 3 60 min steady state sessions a week and ran it for 18 weeks.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've kind of found my sweet spot with tren. I've ran around 600mg of ace all the way down to 200 mg of e. If I stay at 300mg of e, the only sides I get are night sweats. Cardio isn't effected at all. I just came off that cycle 3 weeks ago and was doing 4 20-30 min HIIT plus 30-40 min steady state sessions and 3 60 min steady state sessions a week and ran it for 18 weeks.



For comparisons sake how are the results on those doses?


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 5, 2013)

Not gonna lie im scared of it.... maybe if I ever locate a tourniquette for my vagina


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> For comparisons sake how are the results on those doses?



Both strength and fat loss were a lot better at higher doses of course but I actually didn't notice any difference between 400 mg and 600 mg except more sides. I'll take a little less strength gains and less fat loss with almost no sides with tren though. I can turn into a maniac quick on it. I'd run a gram or more if I didn't have kids and an old lady that is quick to call me on my shit but I do.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

What you guys think of running tren as someone with only a couple cycles under their belt?  You hear a million opinions. Lets hear it from some guys I have faith in... You.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> What you guys think of running tren as someone with only a couple cycles under their belt?  You hear a million opinions. Lets hear it from some guys I have faith in... You.



this is your personal choice bro..Its a mean harsh compound and u should know what your getting into..learn how to control estro and bp before introducing a progesterone ..run deca before tren so u can see if u need caber or not..Some guys will leak out the nips I dont get anyoff that..my biggest side with tren is its making me a sexual pervert


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 8, 2013)

Bundy. do run any PA with deca?  I've always run a little prami just to be safe.  Do you think as long as you're not leaking you're OK?  I'm planning to add a little tren on top of the deca I'm already running some time around the end of the month, but I'm not really sure how much prami I should run with the combo.  Is there a good way to gauge it or is leaking the only real indicator?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 8, 2013)

sexual pervert?
wernt you already there?  sides for me are....short fuses and anytging sets me off.
ive tried this thing they call meditation.  i try to get some alone time to unwind.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Bundy. do run any PA with deca?  I've always run a little prami just to be safe.  Do you think as long as you're not leaking you're OK?  I'm planning to add a little tren on top of the deca I'm already running some time around the end of the month, but I'm not really sure how much prami I should run with the combo.  Is there a good way to gauge it or is leaking the only real indicator?


i ran deca with no caber im really not side prone(hulksmash like genetics) running 2 19s i would use caber to many sides with prami..Im using caber just to be safe


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Bundy appreciate ya


----------



## 69nites (Dec 8, 2013)

All aboard the tren train wooooo woooo.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2013)

Yaya said:


> some people actually claim when the cough comes they think they are gonna die..or pass out in the least.
> 
> for me it was scary the first time..
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the test Yaya, it happens when I pin some high octane test product, but strangely not every pin...why do you suppose that is?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i ran deca with no caber im really not side prone(hulksmash like genetics) running 2 19s i would use caber to many sides with prami..Im using caber just to be safe



Same-same, recently ran Deca & Tren. Noticed BP going up (headaches) and caber did the trick. Ultimately I dropped the tren and am now running just test & deca until I finish my bulk. Ultimately I don't think tren & deca together were worth the potential sides. I'll stick to test & deca during bulking season and test / tren / mast on a cut.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 8, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I have not experienced any cough or night sweats.



Wait till u nick a vessel, you'll be coughing before ur finished pushing the plunger


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

G.G. said:


> Wait till u nick a vessel, you'll be coughing before ur finished pushing the plunger



If I was to nick a vessel then it probably doesn't matter what I'm injecting for a cough to erupt


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 9, 2013)

G.G. said:


> Wait till u nick a vessel, you'll be coughing before ur finished pushing the plunger



I  don't get  this.  tren is my staple compound and ive knicked plenty of nerves/veins gotten bleeders squirters....nvr any cough.


----------

